# My Haunt History



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

I started out about 8 years ago when I lived in NC and I did a cemetery in the front yard and when they got to the side walk was a hallway of hay bales. They got to the door and got candy and turned around and then I revealed myself as leatherface and chased with a chainsaw. 

Then I moved back to WV with my dad and my grandfather knew how bad I wanted to do a walk through so my first year up here we made one room out of sheets in our drive way. Guests would walk in and see a boy chained to the porch screaming, a boy was stuck under a huge table and then there was a small corner that was sheeted and I came out and ran em out. It was nothing great or technical. Just some strobes, music, and fog. 

The next year my grandfather passed away. I did the haunted house anyways in rememberance of what he started for me. This time I used the entire garage. It was a maze set up. They entered the garage and the door rolled down fast slamming. The first turn was a clown hallway set up with black lights and lots of flourescent colors. Then it got dark and foggy and there was a cage with a life size doll in it and a pig face guy trying to get into the cage. I had it rigged with small speakers to have different sounds and this part had a girl screaming. They then turned and went through a series of fish line hangin and there was a drop panel scare. They walked out the back door of the garage and there was police line goin in a maze through my back yard which was a huge cemetery. Towards the end there was a mock atv accident and out of no where... CHAINSAW. 

The following year I decided not to have one at my house instead I went ahead and collaborated with the fire department I am a member of. We used two spare rooms of the fire department to put it on. You first walked in and came into a kitchen scene with blood and gore. As you turned the corner there was a torture scene with an actor. A chainsaw fired up to speed them on through. As they turned again it was a bedroom with a girl and an actor. Then they went into a graveyard and was chased out by all the actors led by a chainsaw guy.

Last year me and the guys at the FD stepped it up and used our entire equipment bay and the back area to put the haunt on. Guests entered a small area before you enter the bay. It held a tv and once entered they were locked inside. They watched a news story of a manor that was shut down due to a massacre. But the manor was being re-opened and they were the first guests to be allowed entrance. The reporter breaks into the "elevator" about half way through covered in blood. I was that reporter. So I pulled them into the first room which was the lobby and I ran to a table asking a boy how we could get out. He pulled us into the next room and he was taken out by another actor. I led the group through to the next room which was a kitchen with body parts and blood scattered. On a table was a girl (my sister) screaming for help. Then out came an actor with a chainsaw that scared everyone outside. Once outside we had a path made from pallets and I led the group up the path. It turned and came back down quite a ways when the chainsaw started again and we had a dummy door that he busted through and everyone ran back inside another door. Once back inside they entered a huge long hallway and then entered a dining room that had a pig face destroying the room. Next they entered a bedroom with a girl on the bed screaming and Myers came out of the wall and jerked her back screaming. Next was a bathroom and about half way through the room a clown came out of the shower and they entered the next room which was a torture room. In this room we had an electric chair, gas chamber, and guillotine. All with actors and an executioner. Guests ran into a dark dark hallway with fish line everywhere. As they exited the hallway they entered a gore shop. There were body bags everywhere, heads hanging, bodies hanging and the actor was cutting a boy up. The actor then grabbed a chainsaw and ran them into the next room. The final room was a huge graveyard that had a maze running through it. We had actually trees in this room (that was a task). The guests were led out by me and it seemed like it was the end as they walked down a long hallway outside and seen a gate. But as we got to the gate there was the chainsaw guy from the kitchen and he chased them back out the hallway to the parking lot. It was a decent haunt considering it was our first large scale haunt.

Last year I also helped with another haunt in my area. It was located at an abandon high school. Its a two story building including many other areas. So I really cant explain that one.

This year I plan on helping with the fire department haunt as much as possible but my main focus is placed on the high school. Due to the fact it is a much larger haunt and I have more leadership there. I also am able to do more creativity in theme and such. With the fire department I have no say-so and they like to stick to movies and that gets old. 

Thanks for reading and going on a trip down memory lane with me


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sure sounds impresive! i see you didn't introduce yourself in the waiting room, so i'll greet you here!

Welcome to the forum!


----------

